# Yummy bitches



## Jonesy22 (May 14, 2017)

Look mom I got the set.... again lol anyone else addicted to these things???


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Did I miss something?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy22 (May 14, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> My picture didn't upload for some reason....i have all three kinds of deadwoods again... was excited lol sorry I'm a noob...


----------



## Jonesy22 (May 14, 2017)

Fat Bottom betty


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Had my sphincter on full alert....now it's relaxed...thank you!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...521-what-did-you-smoke-today-non-habanos.html


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have had a love affair with her skinny sister for a couple years....and have taken here little sister for a spin also but never have a i touched a fatty....I want to on my next order.

I have found I like less sweat cigars now...but I'll always have a special place in my heart for these.


Jonesy22 said:


> Fat Bottom betty


----------



## Jonesy22 (May 14, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Had my sphincter on full alert....now it's relaxed...thank you! ---lmao yeah without picture kinda useless post ...


----------



## Jonesy22 (May 14, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I have had a love affair with her skinny sister for a couple years....and have taken here little sister for a spin also but never have a i touched a fatty....I want to on my next order.
> 
> I have found I like less sweat cigars now...but I'll always have a special place in my heart for these. What do you smoke now? I love the crazy Alice also


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Jonesy22 said:


> GOT14U said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a love affair with her skinny sister for a couple years....and have taken here little sister for a spin also but never have a i touched a fatty....I want to on my next order.
> ...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, my brain hurts trying to read this thread.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Wow, my brain hurts trying to read this thread.


I've got a Costco sized jar of Excedrin migraine caplets....I'll share some with ya.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

